# Lens filters??



## JayneW (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out, I have been cleaning out some things for my aunt and came across two of these guys...


 
 

They are I think lens filters? With a 32 engraved on the side, so they are for some 32mm lens?
I'm not very familiar with cameras and related equipment, especially old ones. These were in my grandmothers desk, so I'm not sure when they were made, but I'm thinking it was a while ago. The brand on the case is Cenei on one, Ce-Nei on the other. 

Can anyone give me some insight to what I have here? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 15, 2016)

A Yellow filter is one of the most common to use with Black and White film. Some cameras just had a slip-on filter or lens shade and that is what this looks like. I think we had an old Agfa rangefinder from the 1950's or so that used this style filter. A lot of people that started using color in the '60's just tossed these filters for B&W in a drawer.


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, they're filters that attach to the front of a lens. The "32" on the filter is most likely its diameter in millimeters.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 16, 2016)

Push on 32mm. Likely a 1950s-1960s camera (case looks that era).


----------

